# Framing nailer rapid fire when connected to air



## gtcway (Sep 8, 2005)

I have two Bostitch N88RH framing nailers. One started a couple months ago and now the other one just keeps firing when connected to air. I suspect it's a bad seal or possibly not enough oil. I don't oil them everytime I use them but probably once out of every 3-4 days used. Anyone know what might be the problem? I'm going to pull one of them apart this afternoon to check for something obvious.

BTW, they have very little use, probably 5-10 cases of nails shot through each.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

They start firing continuously when you connect them. Wow that would be a fun surprise.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

O-ring went bad, prolly blowing air past the trigger into the cylinder.


----------



## gtcway (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, we slide the nails back when connecting. Both of these guns, since purchased, have fired a nail when connected to air. 
I pulled one of them apart and inspected all of the o-rings but didn't find anything that could definately cause it. However, I cleaned everything and put it back together lubing everything with oil and now it just leaks air continuously from the exhaust. I think the problem might be the big valve at the top of the cylinder, below the exhaust, which I think opens to let the air exhaust. It has a strong spring but still seems to stick. 
I'm in the Bahamas and the nearest repair place would be at least 200 miles and an airplane ride away.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

gtcway said:


> I'm in the Bahamas and the nearest repair place would be at least 200 miles and an airplane ride away.


and you only oil them every 4th time you use them? Damn, my man, after you get them working again you might want to reconsider that.:sad: Air tools love that oil!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

From the Bostitch site;


> My Bostitch pneumatic nailer/stapler is leaking air from the exhaust area. What are the most common causes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

#1 & #2..... Isn't that what I said????


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

maj said:


> #1 & #2..... Isn't that what I said????


<nod> Just showing you what the folks that made it think. I can't help it if you know what you're talking about.:w00t:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

gtc, where are you? Highbourne? New Providence? (180 mi.)


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Double-A said:


> <nod> Just showing you what the folks that made it think. I can't help it if you know what you're talking about.:w00t:


I have the same problem with my wonderful wife too !!! Seems only I can understand what I mean.


----------



## gtcway (Sep 8, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> gtc, where are you? Highbourne? New Providence? (180 mi.)


Abaco, probably close to 180 miles but 200 sounds furthur 

When I say I oil them every 3-4 days, that's with limited use. We rarely use them all day long. 
I'll try to find a place to order a rebuild kit.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Am I the only guy that oils a pneumatic tool every time I use it? Got a slew of PC guns and everyone works like new, all are about 5 years old, they seem to be dirt cheap and reliable as hell.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

mike, we oil our tools on a daily basis. keeps them running longer.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

2 drops every day they are used.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> mike, we oil our tools on a daily basis. keeps them running longer.


Talk about an opening. 

Must....... resist........ being.... tacky!!!


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

switch to Hitachi or Max.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Any of you guys run automatic oilers for tool oil on your air compressors? I see some of the roofers with auto oilers on their compressors. Seems like an easy fix for lazy employees (and owners).


----------

